
New Harvard Research Says It's Time to Let Employees Work from Anywhere - JSeymourATL
https://www.inc.com/scott-mautz/new-harvard-research-says-its-time-to-let-employees-work-from-anywhere-the-productivity-gains-alone-are-impressive.html
======
sarcasmatwork
Easy for me to WFH as I have no distractions. I work at one of those large
companies that implemented the "open office" design a few years ago and its
very distracting, lots of noise and its hard to focus.

------
Ancalagon
Personally I think it's harder for me to work from home, too many
distractions. Obviously a coworking space fixes this, but then companies have
to pay for those as well. I'm also wary of companies using WFA options as
"perks" to pay employees less: "We have a cool, work-from-home culture! Come
work with us from your own couch! Save on gas, daycare, and time. Starting
wage $15/hr." I'm not saying that to discount the good-intent from some
employers that are actually trying to offer flexible work structures to their
employees, all the more power to those employers, and good work.

------
jpalomaki
This should not just mean working from home. Maybe companies could become
distributed. Like entire teams getting space from where they like instead of
sitting at corporate campus.

Team working with large client? Why not get short term office close by.

------
marianicolae
If you want to listen to this article in audio, here’s a link
[https://www.listle.io/#/article/347297895](https://www.listle.io/#/article/347297895)

~~~
dang
You've crossed into spamming with these links. Please stop.

